# PS3 Yellow Dog Questions



## OrbitzXT (Feb 10, 2008)

I finally got Linux working on my PS3, I'm using it right now and its fairly good I suppose. I've got it running at 1080p on my 32" HDTV. It looks though like how my computer did at first when I first setup the computer to my HDTV. The problem was underscanning and I was able to fix that for the computer in ATI's CCC. I have no idea how to fix underscanning in YDL on the PS3. Is there a way? Right now the HDTV is on dot by dot and Linux is on 1080p...video setting #5 I believe.

Also, I'm a real Linux noob, so is there a way to boot into Linux faster? I'm not so concerned about security. Right now I have to wait for all these things to load, type root, my password, then init 5. Then when the graphics load it wants me to type root again, then my password again. Is there a faster way to make it more automated?


----------



## OrbitzXT (Feb 10, 2008)

I figured out the underscanning thing, I had to change kboot.conf to video mode 133 instead of 5. It works great, now if I could just get bootup to be a little more automated that would be swell.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 11, 2008)

Yellow Dog v6.0 just came out for the PS3, and will preinstalled on the new PS3 models coming out. I would suggest getting to know the OS for now, and install the updated version in one month.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Feb 12, 2008)

What is the difference between 5.whatever and 6? Right now I have this working as I want, I can manage to do my basic things such as chatting on AIM, browsing the web like I am right now. Is there anyway to get flash working on PS3? I really miss por.....n....na....nature videos, like nature videos late at night when I have nothing else to do.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 12, 2008)

OrbitzXT said:


> What is the difference between 5.whatever and 6? Right now I have this working as I want, I can manage to do my basic things such as chatting on AIM, browsing the web like I am right now. Is there anyway to get flash working on PS3? I really miss por.....n....na....nature videos, like nature videos late at night when I have nothing else to do.



Nature videos? Hehe that came out of no where...Lots of differences, and it will be optimized for the PS3... Look up some update notes on google.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Feb 12, 2008)

Do you know if there is any way for me to play poker using YDL? I love to play online poker but now that I only use my PS3 to go online I'm not sure if I can play. I use both Full Tilt Poker and Absolute Poker. I was able to play at a friend's house who has Ubuntu on his computer. I think he had to use a Virtual something or something...I really don't know Linux very well at all and don't know what he did. He's away in Greece right now or I'd bother him.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 12, 2008)

Take a look at this website, should help you out:

http://www.winehq.org/


----------



## OrbitzXT (Feb 12, 2008)

Bah too confusing, I don't know how to install things on Linux =/ Like I said, I'm a huge Linux noob. I don't even know which distro to use.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 12, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Take a look at this website, should help you out:
> 
> http://www.winehq.org/



Wine won't work on the ps3. Wine only runs on x86 cpus. PS3 uses PPC64 distros.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 19, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Yellow Dog v6.0 just came out for the PS3, and will preinstalled on the new PS3 models coming out. I would suggest getting to know the OS for now, and install the updated version in one month.



really? sony will preinstall YDL on all the new ps3s ??????????


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 19, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> really? sony will preinstall YDL on all the new ps3s ??????????



Yeah on the 120gb, I've been reading it everywhere.


----------



## ktr (Feb 19, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> really? sony will preinstall YDL on all the new ps3s ??????????



http://www.terrasoftsolutions.com/store/index.php?submit=hardware&submitimg[hardware][sony]=1

YDL sells a preloaded ps3...not sony.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 19, 2008)

That's not what's being said. What's being said is that Sony PLANS to ship YDL preloaded with the new models coming out (3 new PS3 SKUS, at least one is expected to get YDL preloaded).


----------

